# Help please! UCI for citizen naturalized in 1982



## headzred (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi all...we are filling out sponsorship paperwork and my hubby needs tio enter his UCI. Any clue where he can find it, or if that number even existed back then? Thanks in advance.


----------

